

Google image search currently blocking explicit content in the US - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/12/3759530/google-image-search-blocking

======
w1ntermute
If anything drives people to Bing, this will be it. After all that money
Microsoft has spent on advertising and other promotional gimmicks, it ended up
being Google shooting themselves in the foot.

